# Progress Thread



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

Hey guys, sorry wasnt sure where to post this but i wanted to keep a record online of my progress either monthly or bi-monthly.

no need to post in here unless you have to.

*Stats 24th Aug 07*

* Weight* : 143lbs

*Neck* : 14" ½ *Chest* : 40"

* Waist* : 31" ¾ *Upper Arm* : 12" 1/8

* Forearm* : 10" 3/8 *Thighs *: 21" ½

* Calves* : 15" *Ankle* : 8" ½

*
Deadlifts : *95kg x20

*Bench : 32kg 8x3*

*
Dips : 5x5*

*
CG DB : 10kg 10x3*

*
Calves : 22.5kg 10x3*

*
Mil Press : 17.5kg 9x9x6*

*
Chins : 5x5*

*
Shrugs : 10kg 10x10x17*

*
Finger Curls : 10kg 20x3*


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

what it is a finger curl If you dont mind explaining?


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

where you roll the bar just along your fingers up and down, facing forwards and facing towards you, works your grip and i think forearms.

edit:

The bar is weights of course


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

21st September

Just a little update of current weights and reps.

*Deadlifts :112.5kg x20*

*
Bench : 36kg 6x3*

*
Dips : 6x5 (6kg weighted)*

*
CG DB : 10kg 10x3*

*
Calves : 25kg 10x3*

*
Mil Press : 21kg 6x3*

*
Chins : 6x5*

*
Shrugs : 40kg Using trap bar 2x10*

*
Finger Curls : 10kg 20x3*


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi, thats some good strength gains in less than a month.

Keep up the hard work and keep us posted. BIG up the norfolk.


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

Cheers Matey,

Im working out twice a week,

adding weight increments each session.


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

nice work there mate

u notiuced much difrance at all in the mirro

good work on the strenth gains tho

u on a strickt diet ??


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

My legs feel harder and looks a bit better, and my front and side delts have improved slightly.

Im gona take some more measurements next tuesday.

Ive only started training regulary and properly begining of august once i got bk from my holiday.

i have a diet written up, but im not gona lie i dont keep to it strictly, as long as i get enough food each day im ok, though some days i cannot keep to it. but as long as the days before and day during training im fine. next week i start back at uni after having a year out so my diet will kick into play then as ill have more freetime.

There is another thread of mine some where with my diet in it.

heres my diet which i wrote up


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

did 119kg on my deads today. man there getting harder lol. really have to give it some grrrr as i push me heels down lol.


----------



## bigden (Jul 16, 2007)

lucky bstard lol i cnt go that heavy on my lower back as its never 100% ive got a pretty bad back and t pulls so easily now heaviest i can go is around 90kg's for a few sets of 12  but v good progress man


----------



## Stanco (Jan 7, 2007)

How come you can deadlift over 100 kg's and only 32 kg's on bench? That's a pretty imbalanced ratio. Also, why the finger curls? lol.


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

Im guessing because deads use your legs / back.

whilst bench is chest / tricep.

therefore my legs and back are stronger?

I use a trap bar if it makes any difference:










(no thats not me)

Finger curls are part of my grip training as when i first started, lifting just 50kg my grip would go first, so doing finger curls with an ez bar and weight, along with weighted thick bar holds, increases my grip strength. allowing me to grip heavier weights.

Also included photo of last fridays workout doing 117.5kg (15kg bar and 51.25kg either side)

Im not doing 32kg on bench now either im doing 37.5kg


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Keep up the good work Dale


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Why did you measure your ankle? It's never going to get any bigger


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

if your wrists can get thicker why cant your ankles? theres muscle around your ankle no? same as your wrist, might not be noticeable but they must grow even a little.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

No point measuring it though 

Be a good idea to measure your shoulders(all the way around with your arms down) Rather than ankle.


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

ah yes, didnt realise i missed that one.

cheers.


----------



## bigden (Jul 16, 2007)

ah you use a trap bar explains a little i just use an olympic barbell and also stand on a small platform so i can bend down a lil further i feel it that bit more


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

bigden said:


> stand on a small platform so i can bend down a lil further i feel it that bit more


Possibly not too clever if you've got a bad back.

Get the weight up with good form before doing anything like this. And when you do, drop the weight right back down.

I got a sh1tty problem with a damaged disc. When I feel it's strong enough to get back to SLDL's I'm probably just going to do partials (from just below the knee) for a while.

Another chap on here who damaged his back started using a trap bar & managed 20 with 160+, which isn't at all bad.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

newkidonthebloc said:


> if your wrists can get thicker why cant your ankles? theres muscle around your ankle no? same as your wrist, might not be noticeable but they must grow even a little.


TBH though - in my opinion, i wouldnt really want my ankles to grow too much. Growing the calves and forearms but leaving wrist and ankles at a normal size will make the muscles appear bigger.


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

yeh i was more curious to see if they do grow.

I would love my wrists to be bigger but thats mainly down to bone size, and my wrists are quite thin.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Nothing wrong with thin wrists, they can always be made stronger


----------



## bigden (Jul 16, 2007)

SCJP said:


> Possibly not too clever if you've got a bad back.
> 
> Get the weight up with good form before doing anything like this. And when you do, drop the weight right back down.


na well depends wot day it is somedays its better some days its stiff i just try not 2 go 2 heavy on it n wen it feels like its gna pull i stop and lower the weight a little and its fine i dnt really care about the weight, tis about how it feels and to me using a platform feels better


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

Well today was a bit weird.

last session was doing 120kg deads so put on another half kilo either side so im doing 121kg

managed to get 3 and i was ****ed. i found 120 hard but i did them. for some reason (get onto that in a min) found these almost impossible. so i knocked it down to 115 couple of sessions ago weight and carried on from there, still found them hard though.

but anoying seening its the 4th day since last training. can only fault it to lack of proper sleep over the last week, my diets been ok, getting enough cals and protein.

but, my bench seemed easier this week, didnt strugle so much getting the last couple of reps out. and still adding weight each session.

also changed my dips around, was doing 6x5 with 6kg added but did 10x5 today instead. (well was 10x10x8x9x10 go figure.)


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

DaPs said:


> No point measuring it though
> 
> Be a good idea to measure your shoulders(all the way around with your arms down) Rather than ankle.


Good lord do you ever stop posting about things you have no clue about your a skinny little lad who would be best of reading eating and training instead of racking up a huge amount of posts on comments like these:rolleyes:

As far as measurements they dont matter as long as your gaining weight and your waist stays the same size so yeah measure your waist and of course your arms because every one measures them:rolleyes: also dont let a bad day get you down every one has them!


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

well i took the weight back down to 110kg after the above incident and been putting 1k on each session, currently on 118kg and my form has been good and the weight not to hard, im pretty confidant im going to break past the 121kg this time,

not put alot of weight on, average of bout 6lbs, really need to eat more, and i know thats probably whats letting me down, how ever my lifts are increasing, and im still adding weight.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

newkidonthebloc said:


> not put alot of weight on, average of bout 6lbs, really need to eat more, and i know thats probably whats letting me down, how ever my lifts are increasing, and im still adding weight.


Just keep at it bro, you know whats the problem and that the lack of eating is your downfall - thats an advantage on most.

The main thing is that your getting stronger and putting on weight, though thats partly down to the fact your still fairly new to it....when that starts to slow down you best make sure you *are *eating enough!

Well done so far though dude - any progress pics?


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

Hey mate,

Yeh i know the problem so that is a start, some days i can easily eat more than enough then some days i have no appetite.

Theres a few photos in the members pictures area, and i took some photos of my legs today so ill get them up prolly sunday as im away in the morning for the weekend.

take it easy!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Con said:


> Good lord do you ever stop posting about things you have no clue about your a skinny little lad who would be best of reading eating and training instead of racking up a huge amount of posts on comments like these:rolleyes:
> 
> As far as measurements they dont matter as long as your gaining weight and *your waist stays the same size* so yeah measure your waist and of course your arms because every one measures them:rolleyes: also dont let a bad day get you down every one has them!


That's good advice mate. weigth going up and waist staying the same an easy way to keep sure you not getting fat. Concentrate on the rest of the stuff. measurements and weighing yourself can become and absolute nightmare. dont get into that trap!!


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

right, unfortunatly the picture doesnt look as good as the mirror


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

newkidonthebloc said:


> Well today was a bit weird.
> 
> last session was doing 120kg deads so put on another half kilo either side so im doing 121kg
> 
> managed to get 3 and i was ****ed. i found 120 hard but i did them. for some reason (get onto that in a min) found these almost impossible. so i knocked it down to 115 couple of sessions ago weight and carried on from there, still found them hard though.


Well yesterday i redid this weight with no problems, breezed through them.

122kg on friday  lets blast them n all:gun:


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

Did 125kg for 15 on Friday just gone, but i had a pain in my right forearm, (from a couple of days previous) and was causing my grip to go to quickly to bring the weight up and back down in a timely fashion.

so tomrrow im either going to redo the 125kg for 20 reps or go straight for 126kg see how im feeling i think.


----------



## Lux (Mar 23, 2006)

As long as your feeling confident that theres no injury there, go for it Dale 

Beat the 125 1st tho mate, but then again 1 kg extra won't hurt i suppose


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi mate, haven't posted since sept, just had a re read, great work, coming along nicely.

All the best for the coming year. keep us posted. mars.


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

Seems like i wont be training till friday now anyhow, was really tired today last few days have been a bit hard, and could tell this morning i wouldnt be up to doing deads, and ive now gota work tomorrow as one of the other chefs is stuck in london so ive gota cover  grr.

ill redo the 125kg get that nailed first then, then do the 126kg next week.

forearm seems ok now, dont think it was an injury, i noticed it the day before training when i was carrying my new 42inch TV lol, the muscle below the elbow on the forearm was very hard and felt bruised, seems fine now though (punching it lol)


----------



## Ziricote (Feb 18, 2007)

I've got to ask, why so many reps on deads?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Ziricote said:


> I've got to ask, why so many reps on deads?


20 Rep Rest-Pause Deads are an old school training routine


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

Ay,

i do several warm up sets going from 10,5,4,3,2,1

these are normal no stopping between reps, the rep 1 is the previous weight, then i start the 20 rep rest/pause at 1k heavier than before.


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

work is **** today


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Where do you get .5kg weights from at fitness first?!?!


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

i aint training at FF mate, for that very reason, the weights increasement is to high, iirc 1.25 is the smallest so thats 2.5kg smallest increasement, big difference between that and 1kg


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

Lux said:


> As long as your feeling confident that theres no injury there, go for it Dale
> 
> Beat the 125 1st tho mate, but then again 1 kg extra won't hurt i suppose


Forgot to write in last week but i did the 126kg instead of doing 125kg again, was happy with doing 15 at that weight that it was enough to continue.

Doing deads tomorrow along with mil press and chins, gona do 127kg tomorrow see how they go, pretty confidant.

on a plus note, i wrote my weight down when i got bk from italy end of july and it was 137.2 lbs (girly weight i know  ) im currently 152.4 both weights were taken atthe same time of the day, late afternoon thats a progress of 15.2lbs in 5 months, on a diet that ive not really stuck to, lol. just been eating more than usual. really wana boost this up, and actually stick my diet but i find eating the same food over n over boring, and especially when its premade meals easy to consume i like to spend a bit of time on my dinner, but dont always have it, anyhow its late, and i need some sleep for tomorrow so im out..


----------



## monsterdan (Jan 10, 2008)

not bad mate keep it up


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

newkidonthebloc said:


> Forgot to write in last week but i did the 126kg instead of doing 125kg again, was happy with doing 15 at that weight that it was enough to continue.
> 
> Doing deads tomorrow along with mil press and chins, gona do 127kg tomorrow see how they go, pretty confidant.
> 
> on a plus note, i wrote my weight down when i got bk from italy end of july and it was 137.2 lbs (girly weight i know  ) *im currently 152.4* both weights were taken atthe same time of the day, late afternoon thats a progress of 15.2lbs in 5 months, on a diet that ive not really stuck to, lol. just been eating more than usual. really wana boost this up, and actually stick my diet but i find eating the same food over n over boring, and especially when its premade meals easy to consume i like to spend a bit of time on my dinner, but dont always have it, anyhow its late, and i need some sleep for tomorrow so im out..


8 more lbs and you'll be bigger than Cal...


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

TH&S said:


> 8 more lbs and you'll be bigger than Cal...


LOL, Dont look it though, seriously dont look it lol.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

newkidonthebloc said:


> but i find eating the same food over n over boring,


Then why do that Dale??

Eating a varied diet is A) better for you, B) easier to stick too , C) better from a BB point of view.


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

cos it makes prepping it all little harder, and tbh i can be seriously lazy with prepping food for hte next day.

really need to think bout some reciepes that i can reheat through the mic,


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

newkidonthebloc said:


> cos it makes prepping it all little harder, and tbh i can be seriously lazy with prepping food for hte next day.
> 
> really need to think bout some reciepes that i can reheat through the mic,


Easy peasy.

Cook and Freeze down your Beef / Chicken / Pork

Cook and Freeze down your veg - carrots / spuds / sweet spuds / brocolli / cauliflower etc etc

Then just combine them the night before / when you need them


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Some of us only have a tiny freezer shelf, and most of that is iced over!!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

robbiedont said:


> Some of us only have a tiny freezer shelf, and most of that is iced over!!


Buy a new freezer?

If you have enough tubs it will last 3 days in the fridge if needs be...


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

The fridge/freezer sits underneath the worktop so there is no room for a bigger one, that and I can't afford one!!

I am however the tupperware king so tend to fill up the fridge with precooked chicken and rice!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i tried the precooked chicken n rice thing with different sauces but still that got boring on the 2nd day (4th meal the same)

im luckily enough to have a rather large freezer, and a fridge under the work top thats just a fridge.

i buy tupperware all the time but i think my house mate eats it cos it disapeares some where lol.

-Newkidontheblock, forgot i was around cals lol.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

So NKOTB - eat beef!


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

mmm i do love steak, where can u buy steak in bulk for cheap? does iceland sell? i know iceland does chicken in bulk for cheap, but not looked for steak.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

newkidonthebloc said:


> mmm i do love steak, where can u buy steak in bulk for cheap? does iceland sell? i know iceland does chicken in bulk for cheap, but not looked for steak.


Sainsburys Irish Beef Mince - 1.5kg for £5


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

If your bored of chicken then buy spices and cover em when cooking.

If your bored of rice then chuck in a spoonful or two of bisto!

Yummy!


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

Right, had a bit of time off due to several factors but i tried to keep the diet up, as such ive leveled out at roughly 11.1 stone in the mornings now. and 11.6ish in the evening.

Had a couple of training sessions and thought id chuck up a couple of photos as its been a while, even with some break in training i still think ive gained a bit, got my life a bit more on track so training should come easier now.




























hopefull get some more photos up in a month or 2


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

Did a Chest, Tri and Shoulder session tonight afterwork,

Went good, though the dipping station was different to what im used to, the bars were about twice as thick, so for some reason i was struggling to getting my 5x5 on them, might of been worn out a bit more on the other exercises and ive been a bit run down today with man flu.

my mil press has suffered a bit going last, but then doing chest and tri's is hitting my shoulders as well, currently my mill press is 20kg 3x8 but it has been 36kg 3x8 just gota get back to that.

Finished them off with some side raises, first time i tried them so started off with 5kg dumbells, was pretty easy so think ill put up to 7.5 next time and see how they go.


----------

